# RAF Cosford - Sunday 2nd October 2022



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Who remembers when we visited RAF Cosford back in 2019? Well, we're going back!

Sunday 2nd October from 10am until 5pm is our next Club outing, this is a free event for TTOC members and £5 per car for non members.

Everyone attending will need a ticket via the TTOC shop as we need vehicle registrations recording, https://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/11-events

Full access to the entire museum is available for everyone attending, so who's going to be joining us for this day out?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well this coming Sunday is our autumn evenTT at RAF Cosford and we already have over 60 cars registered!

Sunday 2nd October, 10am onwards, RAF Cosford Museum, Lysander Avenue, Cosford, TF11 8UP

This is a free event for TTOC members and £5 per car for non members. Everyone attending will need a ticket via the TTOC shop as we need vehicle registrations recording, and these are in the shop now:

https://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/11-events

Please ensure you do not arrive before 10am as entry to our area will not be possible. On arrival there will be signs displayed directing you to the Club parking. Full access to the entire museum is available for everyone attending, so who's going to be joining us for this day out? We have parking available for up to 80 cars so please get your tickets booked asap!


----------

